# للتنازل تصريح تصدير اسمنت( للجادين )



## فهيد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_للتنازل تصريح تصدير اسمنت من السعودية الي دول الخليج_​ 
_موكد ومشيك عليه في المنافذ_​ 
_الكمية 250 كيس_​ 
_والله ولي التوفيق_​


----------



## فهيد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: للتنازل تصريح تصدير اسمنت( للجادين )*

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع


----------

